# حفر قوالب المنيوم



## بلال زبيب (12 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم​لقد اضفت على مكنتي موتور 2.2 نيلو وات واستطيع ان احفر قوالب الالمينيوم
بدقه عاليه وسرعة انتاج​اليكم القالب
​


----------



## flamme (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ممتاز


----------



## بلال زبيب (12 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكرك اخ flamme
واتمنى منك ان نرى اعمالك وتخصصك في اي مجال


----------



## بلال زبيب (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*قالب كرتون*

http://www.iraqup.com/up/20111115/5gpJ1-NvL8_855452018.jpg


----------



## ksaid (15 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شغل نظيف و ممتاز نتمنى لك التوفيق باذن الله


----------



## chawkiz (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الله الله بصراحة شغل كويس و جامد و الله اثرت في الفضول حتى اتعرف عليك 

شكرا هل بالامكان التواصل


----------



## بلال زبيب (20 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكر مرورك الطيب

اخ شوقي

بكل محبه وتقدير​


----------



## Abu Laith (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يوفقك


----------



## بلال زبيب (21 نوفمبر 2011)

والله ولي التوفيق
اشكر مرورك الكريم​


----------



## ُEng.khaled (22 يناير 2012)

الله ينور شغل ممتاز ، سلمت يداك


----------



## عبد الرحمان جاسم (12 فبراير 2012)

عمل جميل أخ بلال
لكن ما هي استعمالات هذه القوالب


----------



## kaza-moules (16 مارس 2012)

فظيع الله يبارك ويسر امورك امين يا رب العالمين


----------



## بلال زبيب (27 مايو 2012)

اشكر مروركم الكريم وحفظكم الله ودمتم سالمين


----------



## hamzav8 (11 أغسطس 2012)

روعة يا أخ........... الله يوفقك للمعادن الصلبة


----------

